# Carob Pods?



## Forsaken (Jul 4, 2016)

Does anyone know how safe it is to have a Carob tree around an agassizii? I'm helping my stepdad and mom move into a new house and have checked every other plant in both the side patio and back patio on if they're dangerous, but have been unable to find anything regarding Carob pods.

Sherman, the tortoise in question, is pretty picky in what he eats and grazes mostly a select few flowers, clover/grass or fruit/greens that are given to him.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi, and welcome to the Forum!

Carob pods are non toxic.


----------



## Forsaken (Jul 4, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Hi, and welcome to the Forum!
> 
> Carob pods are non toxic.


Okay thank you, I couldn't find anything online if they were safe around tortoises or not.


----------



## Loohan (Jul 4, 2016)

I would be careful with species that don't tolerate much sugar. Carob is naturally fairly sweet. One can even get carob syrup.


----------



## Forsaken (Jul 4, 2016)

Loohan said:


> I would be careful with species that don't tolerate much sugar. Carob is naturally fairly sweet. One can even get carob syrup.


I'm not that concerned with him eating the pods, but if they were harmful I was going to get the tree removed before we move in.


----------

